# Left/Front Tire/Wheelwell Smell



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, I think its the brakes, but I cant be sure. I resently started smelling this burnt plastic smell coming from my left front wheel well. 

At first I thought it may be the clutch, not that I have done anything to cause it, but its not noticable in engine compartment.

Thought it may be the tires, from taking turns fast (eco driving), but im not skidding.

Now I think it may be the brake pads up front. Again I am not sure.

Has anyone else ever smelt this on their car.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...1-cruze-burning-smell-when-parked-garage.html

I found this thread, missed it before. The thing is, my Eco has more miles on it then there vehicles. Has anyone noticed this @ 3000 - 5000 mile range.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have 3700 miles on my eco and no smell in my garage... i actually miss the first week i got it the garage would have a great smell of newness!!! ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I only had burnings smells for the first 2000 or so, i do however notice it still does it again and im at 4000 if i really beat on it high revs, whip it around some that i still get a bit of a smell.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

my guess is whatever they have on the exhaust pipe burning off.. I used to smell it all the time now just every once in a while. the sticker ahead of the is just now almost gone as of tuesday.. 2700 miles


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You didn't let Casey Anthony drive it, did you?


----------

